# I need help again



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

A lady is on her way here with a wounded young bluejay. It flew against her screen door and apparently has damaged his wing. Any advice about caring for this bird would be appreciated. Particularly anything peculiar to bluejays.
This lady has been trying all day to find someone to take the little guy and care for him, and now she's bringing him from about 45 miles away. It's really heartening to know that people care.
Thanks for your help,
Marjorie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Majorie, 

Can you give any more details about the damaged wing? I'm not an expert in this department, not even a laymen I would suggest wrapping it when you get the bird maybe using a sock and cut the toe out for the head to poke through. 

As for feeding this bird, canned or dry dogfood is best and quick. Purina beneful is a very nutrious brand and it's a kibble. Soak the pieces in water and feed them to the bluejay piece by piece. Hope this helps and answers some of your questions.


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

*It's me again*

An update: The little fella is very alert, bright eyed and appears to have no injury other than the droopy wing. He has feathers and has a few of his color bars. His wings have probably about half their normal growth. I've put him in a room by himself with some parakeet seed and water, just to let him get over the trauma of his ride without any humans around. His poops are black and white and softly formed. Still my big question is what to feed him - I have parakeet seed and wild bird mix on hand.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again, 

If I were you, I would attempt to suspend the wing somehow, just in case it's broken. It won't heal correctly if it's hanging down in an un-natural position. Please read my above post about feedings, bird seed won't cut it for this type of bird.


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

*It's me again*

Hi Brad,
His wing seems to be getting stronger - when he first came it was definitely drooping, but now he's holding it in a more normal position. Thanks for the advice on the dog food. The only dog food I have is a non allergenic vegetarian formula, but if this won;t do I can run to Walmart real quick and get some purina.
Thanks 
marjorie


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

So - do you think the sock would still be a good idea, just in case? Forgive my ignorance, but where would his legs and feet go? 
marjorie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Majorie, 

Yes, I feel the sock is a good idea, just to be safe. Unless you can get the bird to a qualified rehabber or vet to assess his wing for sure. Take a sock, cut the toe area off and also make a hole on the bottom for his feet to stick out of. Make sure the sock is snug enough but not binding and constricting to cut off his breathing.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Also, make sure that the sock is short enough so not to prevent him from pooping properly....you'll have to do a quick alteration to the sock so it fits him properly.


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

*It's me again*

Hi Brad,
Just to let you know I got the Purina Beneful. Again, thanks for the advice.
Marjorie


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

Now to get to work on the sock!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Good stuff Majorie, 

If you could post a picture of this jay, that would be great If it's a young-ish bird, it will need a little more dietary supplements. Sorry and don't get me wrong, the beneful will work nicely but you can never TRULY be as good as the parents. If you can get some powdered avian vitamins at some point this would be good and also, some powdered calcium to sprinkle on the food. 

Let us know, there are only 3 of us who routinely watch the "other bird" forum in here but we will try to answer your questions ASAP. 

Keep the baby warm, dry and quiet. Feed about every 1/2 hour to 45 minutes throughout the day. With Jays and songbirds, they will generally let you know when they've had enough food by closing their beaks and not accepting more. 

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU!, Keep us posted


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Marjorie,

I see that Brad has gotten you off to a very good start with caring for this little one. I'll check on the wildlife rehab list and see if there are any additional things that need to be addressed.

Terry


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

*It's me again*

An update. I talked to a rehabber in Northern KY this morning and she beleives the muscles in the droopy wing just havn'tt developed at the same rate as the other one, and that they'll catch up.
Using the information gathered from all of you, I have made a blended concoction of soaked dog food, applesauce, hard boiled egg, avian vitamins and a small amount of baby bird formula and am feeding with plunger syringe. The little fella is finally eating voluntarily. I also have mealy worms for him. With your help, I think I'm on the right track. Austin is an excellent baby sitter and keeps the little jay on his lap most of the time, getting rewarded with squawks and poops.
Will try to post a pic later.
Marjorie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Majorie, 

Excellent update, your recipe sounds very good and well balanced! Hopefully the wing will be just fine and with your good care, this young jay should do very well. Can't wait to see the picture when you can get one


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

*P.s.*

The rehabber I talked to seemed to think there was no reason I couldn't take care of this little one myself, but she offered to put him in her flight cage when he gets old enough to be self sufficient. I'll most likely take her up on the offer.
Marjorie


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

*It's me again*

Thanks Brad,
I'll get a pic soon - been busy trying to figure out what works for the baby. 
He's really cute.
marjorie


----------

